# I Finished a New Book



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 23, 2011)

Brothers I had been working on a book for sometime.  I believe its unique in that it offers a practical application of typological communication and gives examples of how to overcome common obstacles in Masonry.  In addition, it provides the source for these teachings within our own rituals.

Here it is:
https://www.createspace.com/3616900







*The Secret Psychology of Freemasonry: Alchemy, Gnosis, and the Science of the Craft*
Authored by Cliff Porter, Introduction by Dr. Jim Tresner, Edited by Mr. R. Gregory Starr

List Price: $19.80
5.5" x 8.5" (13.97 x 21.59 cm) 
Black & White on White paper
220 pages
Starr Publishing, LLC
ISBN-13: 978-0615497709 (Custom) 
ISBN-10: 0615497705 
BISAC: Philosophy / Metaphysics

Masonic ritual contains a veiled secret which points toward a hidden psychological current, inherent in the Western Mystical Tradition. This scarcely perceivable sentient science has manifested throughout the ages within the ancient Gnostic schools, the writings of the great Hermetic philosophers, and the noble art of Freemasonry. These institutions have operated as a means of perpetuating a method of personal typology and perception, which is essential to human interaction. The intrinsic numerological correspondences of Craft ritual contain the keys to perfecting this powerful system of communication and the Self. 

This seminal work provides a practical framework, through which the student can master his own typology, understand the elements of perception, and utilize vital communication techniques which can unlock the very mysteries of human existence. By employing techniques as diverse as Jungian psychoanalysis, Masonic geometry, and alchemical parable, Porter has formulated a unique and timely tome that is certain to revolutionize the perceptions of contemporary Masonic culture and the means by which we articulate ideas. We can detect deception, influence others, effect positive change, and synthesize a unique cognitive vernacular, specifically crafted to convey the most profound Masonic truths.


----------



## M.Prejean (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like I found my next read!
Thank you!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like I have a new summer read...


----------



## rhitland (Jun 24, 2011)

Super awesome Brother Cliff!  I have been waiting on a cliff for some more Porter.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 25, 2011)

I am allowed to set up discount codes now.  If MoT are interested I could do a MoT discount code.  What do you think?


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

I think you're on to something.  Now excuse me:  I have a book to order!


Back again.  How does one get an autographed copy?


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 26, 2011)

Brother just PM me your address.  I will get one in the mail to you.  Send me a check or paypal me.  Either works.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 27, 2011)

Just an update...for those who prefer it the book is now on Amazon and eligible for Super Saver Shipping and free shipping with prime.


----------



## dnewman3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Would love to get an autographed copy as well!


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you have a link


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Psycho...7705/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309318336&sr=8-1 for Amazon.  But if you want a signed copy you can pay at www.thefreemason.co and just PM me to let me know who you are and make certain I sign it for you.  Or throw a check in the mail and PM me your address and I will get it off to you.

My batch is supposed to arrive tomorrow...so the minute they arrive I will John Handcock them and have them off


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 29, 2011)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Psycho...7705/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309318336&sr=8-1 for Amazon.  But if you want a signed copy you can pay at www.thefreemason.co and just PM me to let me know who you are and make certain I sign it for you.  Or throw a check in the mail and PM me your address and I will get it off to you.
> 
> My batch is supposed to arrive tomorrow...so the minute they arrive I will John Handcock them and have them off


 
I ordered my copy a couple of days ago, I can't wait until I get it! Thanks Cliff!


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jun 30, 2011)

My batch arrived Brother, your signed copy is on the way.  Dropped it in the mail already.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 14, 2011)

I will be at the RMMC this Friday and hope to meet some of you there.  Please come up and give me a tap.  I will have sale priced copies of the book with me as well.


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 18, 2011)

"_The man who achieves Mastery of the secret psychology will be so improved as to be able to accomplish great things in his life and, therefore, his community.All of this hinges on honesty with oneself and the application of speculative Masonry; therefore the secret psychology."

*The Secret Psychology of Freemasonry, Cliff Porter.

*_Smash you in the face honesty! 

How to defeat the _ego_ and achieve self-awareness.  How psychology aligns with speculative masonic degree ritual and how to truly get to the subconscious of the initiate.  How to deal with the many personality traits you interact with in masonry.  What power did the ancient seers have.    References for future Research that must not be overlooked! 

Gentlemen, it's all here in 169 pages.  Plus *Humanum Genus*, in total, just in case you still had questions about separation of church and state.

I'm on my third reading at the moment.  But I thought I'd surface to tell you boys of the abundant_ *lux*_ to be found in this work.  Why, because this ole cajun boy might never put this one down.
_*
*_Gentlemen, I'm stoked!
_*
:thumbup1:
*
_


----------



## mendo32 (Aug 19, 2011)

Just pushed an e-mail to my lodge about your book.  Gonna order mine later today!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 19, 2011)

How do i get a hold of an autographed copy?


----------



## jwhoff (Aug 24, 2011)

choppersteve03 said:


> How do i get a hold of an autographed copy?



Same way I did.  PM message to brother Cliff.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 25, 2011)

Signed copy shipping tomorrow morning for you Brother.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Aug 26, 2011)

jwhoff said:


> How does one get an autographed copy?



I was going to ask the same question.  I will follow this up with a PM.  Can't wait to get my eyes on this


----------



## M.M.Wood (Aug 26, 2011)

I am excited to read this as well. Congratulations on the achievement brother Cliff. I will spread the word.


----------



## dnewman3 (Aug 27, 2011)

*brother cliff*

I would like two copies. One to dave and one to randy.

Can you please send me a total and a paypal email so.i can pay you.

Dave Newman
706 Gardenia Ln
Victoria, TX
77904


----------



## JTM (Aug 28, 2011)

FCP.  Wonderful thread.  Thank you.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 28, 2011)

I will get these off Brother...I'll hit the post office tomorrow during my lunch break.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 1, 2011)

Brothers I am excited to announce that I have received a positive review in this issue of the Scottish Rite Journal.

http://scottishrite.org/journal/september-october-2011/book-reviews-something-old-something-new/


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats Brother! I have got to get a copy soon. I have a whole list of books I want to read and I believe you are about to moved to the top of the list.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you Brother...let me know if you want a signed copy and we can hook you up


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 6, 2011)

I will certainly do that. I will PM you.


----------



## dnewman3 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bro. CLIFF..thank you so much for signed copies....i read it in one day.  My senior warden read it fast as well......Thanks again for your efforts.

~Dave Newman
Victoria #40


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you Brother for the kind words and speedy payment.  It is appreciated.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Sep 25, 2011)

Brothers if you PM'd me here and gave me your address and I sent you books, I think the Brotherly thing to do is pay for those books.  We are Brothers.....


----------



## KFerguson84 (Sep 26, 2011)

Frater Cliff Porter said:
			
		

> Brothers if you PM'd me here and gave me your address and I sent you books, I think the Brotherly thing to do is pay for those books.  We are Brothers.....



Agreed! The Worshipful Brother was nice enough to mail you a signed copy of a work that he poured his heart and soul into. It's only right he is compensated for his hard work and his trust in mailing out the books before he received payment. 

I have the book and enjoyed it so much I would pay him again!


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 26, 2011)

Ditto!


----------

